# Volunteered to give Talk



## HOBIE (May 24, 2017)

I have just volunteered to give a talk at a local college about the Big "D". To staff etc. A day off from graft ?


----------



## Matt Cycle (May 24, 2017)

Well done to you for volunteering to do it.


----------



## Hazel (May 24, 2017)

Well done you - good luck


----------



## Steff (May 24, 2017)

HOBIE good luck and well done for putting yourself forward .When is it ?


----------



## Northerner (May 25, 2017)

Good for you @HOBIE, you're a great ambassador and work hard to raise awareness and spread the word  I hope it goes well


----------



## Lindarose (May 25, 2017)

Good for you a Hobie. Hope it goes well.


----------



## Amigo (May 25, 2017)

Nice one Hobie. Help to dispel the misconceptions for us all!


----------



## Ditto (May 25, 2017)

Get the truth out there!


----------



## Wirrallass (May 25, 2017)

Good for you Hobie  -  let em know what we are all about  - the word needs to be spread  - good luck. When will this take place Plz?
WL


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 16, 2017)

I spoke out about a year ago & was very nervous. About 200 people. I am an Electrician not a public speaker but lots of people came up to shake my hand when I had finished. I would like to think I was a very positive person that wont say I can not do it. Off to York for a few days hol !  Will let you know how it goes.  Thks for all the nice comments


----------



## Martin Canty (Jun 16, 2017)

Best of luck, have fun....


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 24, 2017)

Its a talk to College staff about what to look for students having Hypo etc. If you had to describe a Hypo to strangers it is not straight forward. I know my head is in the sky & will not be told what to do. Life ?


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 3, 2017)

Did it today !   Picture the scene , a room full of lecturers & very much all professionals. A really caring bunch of nice people but I spoke for more than a hour & they all listened like good pupils   A good day


----------



## Steff (Jul 3, 2017)

HOBIE said:


> Did it today !   Picture the scene , a room full of lecturers & very much all professionals. A really caring bunch of nice people but I spoke for more than a hour & they all listened like good pupils   A good day



Great news HOBIE glad you had them sucked in haha


----------



## Matt Cycle (Jul 3, 2017)

Well done Hobie.  An hour!!! You must have the gift of the gab.


----------



## Northerner (Jul 3, 2017)

Great work @HOBIE!  Well done!


----------



## Lindarose (Jul 3, 2017)

Well done Hobie. You did really well talking to so many people. Glad they paid attention


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 3, 2017)

The weeks before I was doing my normal work etc & every so often I was trying my best to think how to describe a "HYPO" to some fairly intelligent people. There was lots of questions from them & I hope it might help a few students,                                    A positive day !  Thank yo for the nice comments


----------



## Wirrallass (Jul 3, 2017)

HOBIE said:


> The weeks before I was doing my normal work etc & every so often I was trying my best to think how to describe a "HYPO" to some fairly intelligent people. There was lots of questions from them & I hope it might help a few students,                                    A positive day !  Thank yo for the nice comments


I'm so pleased for you Hobie that your talk went down well. By the sound of it you made a good & hopefully a lasting impression  - and you should be just as proud of yourself as we are of you. Well done x
WL


----------



## DiabeticT1DWAnimallover (Jul 8, 2017)

HOBIE said:


> I have just volunteered to give a talk at a local college about the Big "D". To staff etc. A day off from graft ?


Nice
ps not many of my teachers at my college new much about diabeties


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 8, 2017)

DiabeticT1DWAnimallover said:


> Nice
> ps not many of my teachers at my college new much about diabeties


There are a lot of people that don't know what its all about. One of the lecturers told me of a student who pulled a cooked chicken out of her bag & started to eat it in class. She was T1 & claimed she had to eat all the time. I don't know what she was thinking.  Poor lecturers.


----------



## DiabeticT1DWAnimallover (Jul 9, 2017)

HOBIE said:


> There are a lot of people that don't know what its all about. One of the lecturers told me of a student who pulled a cooked chicken out of her bag & started to eat it in class. She was T1 & claimed she had to eat all the time. I don't know what she was thinking.  Poor lecturers.


That doesn't make sense as there's hardly any carb in chicken (well hardly any as it's protein)
Yeah I know I don't like it when students say odd comments once one  of my classmates said isn't that what you get for eating too much sugar as my nan has it.  (i find it worse when teachers comment about it like I've Been asked by teachers like several times can you eat ice cream or what can't you eat) it just annoys me a lot as we T1 can eat anything as long as we do our stuff. 
(I also remember back in year 10 during assembly hardly none of the teachers knew I was Diabetic.So when I had a hypo. I nearly got a detention because of it as the teacher who saw was like you can't eat during assembly put it away)


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 1, 2017)

I have just had an Email from Duk. Thanking me & the Lecturers really enjoyed. I must describe a HYPO well   (too well )


----------



## Northerner (Aug 1, 2017)

HOBIE said:


> I have just had an Email from Duk. Thanking me & the Lecturers really enjoyed. I must describe a HYPO well   (too well )


Good stuff Hobie  You have had over 50 years experience, after all!


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 4, 2017)

If anybody gets time TRY & describe a hypo to someone strange. I was riding along in my car to the event trying my best to sound not daft. (I know its hard to believe ). Its harder than you think to a bunch of lecturers  (clever types )


----------

